# willing suspension of disbelief



## alyzyn

Hi 

"Willing suspension of disbelief"

Any ideas how this phrase might be expressed in French?  I haven't been able to find an equivalent so far.


----------



## valerie

Suspension volontaire d'incrédulité??


----------



## fetchezlavache

please be so kind as to provide the whole sentence, and some context ? thanks .


----------



## alyzyn

Thanks.  I haven't composed the sentence yet but the phrase refers to the state of mind of an audience member in the theatre who, although she knows that what she is seeing is pretence and illusion, is prepared to suspend disbelief for the duration of the performance in order to engage with and enjoy it.


----------



## LV4-26

The real English sentence might be helpful here. Because all I can come up with for the moment is an adjective rather than a noun.
Maybe "_prête à faire taire/mettre de côté/laisser de côté son septicisme_" ?
EDIT : I haven't translated the idea of suspension. Therefore :
_prête à laisser, pour un temps, son septicisme de côté._


----------



## Gil

De mon côté de la baignoire, je dirais "embarquer" dans l'histoire, mais je crais que ce ne soit un régionalisme.  En est-ce un?


----------



## Agnès E.

Non, Gil, pas si l'on dit "être prêt à se laisser embarquer dans l'histoire". Ce sera néanmoins familier de ce côté-ci du lavabo.


----------



## la grive solitaire

I think that Valerie's right: Suspension volontaire d'incrédulité.  "The willing suspension of disbelief" is a fixed expression in English:
http://www.fabula.org/forum/colloque99/222.php


----------



## LV4-26

Correction : Your explanations made me think of some magician show. And I based my translation on this.

Now, if it's a play or something, my "septicisme" doesn't work at all.


----------



## LV4-26

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> I think that Valerie's right: Suspension volontaire d'incrédulité. "The willing suspension of disbelief" is a fixed expression in English:
> http://www.fabula.org/forum/colloque99/222.php


Ce qui m'ennuie dans la page citée, c'est que l'auteur semble parler un français un peu "bizarre". Et je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse "officialiser" sa traduction de l'expression en question.


> "momentanée suspension volontaire de l'incrédulité ", suivant la formulation célèbre de Coleridge, à laquelle on identifie...


----------



## Gil

Résultats 1 - 5 sur 5 pour "suspension volontaire d'incrédulité". (0,18 secondes) (Google)


----------



## la grive solitaire

The willing suspension of disbelief is often used in relation to watching a film, as in this definition:

"Willing Suspension of Disbelief"

Term used to describe the phenomenon in which an audience, while watching a movie, is willing to accept the movie as reality and to believe the story, drawing the audience more fully into the story. Without a willing suspension of disbelief, the audience does not enjoy a movie to its fullest  because it is viewed as a fiction or falsity, and so the audience does not relate to the movie and its characters or develop emotions and feelings about them. The audience must be able to accept the film as plausible and possible--they must stop disbelieving.


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ce qui m'ennuie dans la page citée, c'est que l'auteur semble parler un français un peu "bizarre". Et je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse "officialiser" sa traduction de l'expression en question.



Je pense avoir trouvé mieux:

 En quelque sorte, il pourra fétichiser un mot le temps de sa suspension volontaire d'incrédulité, l'admettre dans sa réalité subjective puis l'en faire ressortir et par là-même, faire l'expérience d'un doute excellemment subversif sur la portée de tout mot.


----------



## fetchezlavache

yes maybe so, la grive, but its literal translation isn't a stock phrase in french you see... so i'd go along with jean-mi and gil, and use such terms as 'prêt(e) à : tout croire, abandonner son incrédulité, oublier l'invraisemblable et se laisser emporter par le scénario' etc....


----------



## la grive solitaire

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> yes maybe so, la grive, but its literal translation isn't a stock phrase in french you see... so i'd go along with jean-mi and gil, and use such terms as 'prêt(e) à : tout croire, abandonner son incrédulité, oublier l'invraisemblable et se laisser emporter par le scénario' etc....


Of course--whatever sounds best in French. I was just trying to give an idea of its meaning in English to help find an equivalent.


----------



## alyzyn

Thanks everyone, lots of useful suggestions. My feeling is that an expression such as 'prêt(e) à abandonner son incrédulité' will cover it nicely.


----------



## Tyn

I think _Suspension volontaire d'incrédulité _is the right translation; I'm sure to have read or heard it, as it is, in literacy studies (maybe in a book of Alberto Manguel?), 
the meaning was "the required state of mind of the reader to enter in the story", which sounds as the idea formulated at the beggining of the thread


----------



## Cath.S.

Tyn said:
			
		

> I think _Suspension volontaire d'incrédulité _is the right translation; I'm sure to have read or heard it, as it is, in literacy studies (maybe in a book of Alberto Manguel?),
> the meaning was "the required state of mind of the reader to enter in the story", which sounds as the idea formulated at the beggining of the thread


J'ai la certitude qu'il s'agit d'une traduction au mot à mot. Ce sont rarement les meilleures. 
Si je devais opérer un choix, j'opterais sans hésiter pour la solution de LV4-26, prêt à faire taire son *sc*epticisme.
A moins que l'on ne parle de la fosse, prête à faire taire son "septicisme" au premier arrosage d'Eparcyl.


----------



## LV4-26

Merci d'avoir relevé et corrigé la dernière (pour le moment) née de mes perles. Je suis une bijouterie à moi tout seul.


			
				egueule said:
			
		

> A moins que l'on ne parle de la fosse, prête à faire taire son "septicisme" au premier arrosage d'Eparcyl.


A moins encore que le spectacle présenté ne soit vraiment excrétable exécrable.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir relevé et corrigé la dernière (pour le moment) née de mes perles. Je suis une bijouterie à moi tout seul.
> 
> A moins encore que le spectacle présenté ne soit vraiment excrétable exécrable.


MDR ! 
Sérieusement, on pourait peut-être dire aussi que _le public accepte d'entrer dans le jeu. _


----------



## LV4-26

Ce serait un équivalent moins familier du "se laisser embarquer dans l'histoire" de Gil/Agnes.


----------



## fetchezlavache

egueule said:
			
		

> MDR !
> Sérieusement, on pourait peut-être dire aussi que _le public accepte d'entrer dans le jeu. _



la voilà la bonne traduction !!


----------



## ZaZa

J'ai encore une proposition, mais quant à la qualité de celle-ci je vous laisse juger:
"elle accepte de laisser son incrédulité de côté le temps du spectacle"


----------



## LV4-26

Pourquoi pas ? C'est une sorte de cocktail de tout ce qui a été proposé. Et c'est plus proche de l'anglais. A Alyzyn de faire son marché maintenant.


----------



## nabysse

Alors moi je l'ai étudié en littérature, et en fait, ce qui estd it c'est que le lecteur doit laisser son incrédulité de côté le temps du bouquin, parce que s'il commence à chippoter sur des trucs qui sont impossible, il ne va pas profiter de l'histoire aussi bien qu'il pourrait. Ca sert à authentifier le récit. Donc tout ça pour dire que la traduction "accepte de laisser ton incrédulité de coté" me semble la meilleure


----------



## corcopat

Deux citations qui pourraîent s'avérer d'utilité: 

1) "The term 'Suspension of disbelief' was coined by the romanticist Samuel T. Coleridge in his _Biographia Literaria_ (1817): "_(...) it was agreed, that my endeavours should be directed to persons and characters supernatural, or at least romantic, yet so as to transfer from our inward nature a human interest and a semblance of truth sufficient to procure for these shadows of imagination that willing *suspension of disbelief* for the moment, which constitutes poetic faith._"

2) "L'expression anglaise "suspension of disbilief" est souvent traduite par "accepter de se laisser entraîner (dans/par la foi poétique)"


----------



## hypodemic_noodle

I took a French lit course called 'Études de genre' in my Erasmus exchange year. The bloke teaching was a well-read Frenchman who introduced the idea of Coleridge's "willing suspension of disbelief" as an English phrase, spelling it out on the blackboard for the class.

He expected his young French essayists to employ this term in English, perhaps italicised, as history students in the in the UK might use "fin de siècle" or art students "clin d'oeil".


----------



## Moon Palace

S'il s'agit d'une pièce de théâtre, pourquoi pas: 
'le public est prêt à /accepte volontiers de laisser son incrédulité au vestiaire / à l'entrée afin de se laisser emporter par l'histoire / la pièce'? 
Those were my modest two cents.


----------



## Budd

Corcopat at #26 alone got it right, and with his (or her, as the case may be) post. The phrase is Coleridge's and, though he was writing about poetry, it clearly applies to any work of fiction. It means that the reader must accept—and the writer must convince the reader to accept—the conditions, story, characters, and characterizations of the work. Otherwise, what's the point of reading? If we say, Well, that plot of Balzac's or Goethe's or Faulkner's is implausible, there's no point in reading further. But if we accept implausibility or even, on occasion, absurdity, then all is well. La suspension _volontaire _d'incredulité doesn't seem particularly elegant or eloquent to me, but it does seem serviceable and to the point, the operative word being "volontaire." If the reader is unwilling, then nothing happens and no work of poetry or fiction that I can think of would pass muster. The different formulas suggested here and there, e.g., "prêt à accepter..." seem off target to me, though naturally I defer to native francophones.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

@ Budd # 26, What would you say to "...le lecteur accepte volontiers de se laisse entraîner par (de se livrer à) la vision de l'auteur"? And couldn't this be used for other media (film,etc)?


----------



## Budd

I wouldn't say, but I do say that it's an unbearable mouthful. And of course it can be used for any medium... unfortunately, including journalism.


----------



## Keith Bradford

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> ...What would you say to "...le lecteur accepte volontiers de se laisse entraîner par (de se livrer à) la vision de l'auteur"? ...



I'm not at all sure that it's anything to do with "la vision de l'auteur".  My experience is of several hundred people who are willing to pay 8 euros to sit on plastic seats on the Brittany coast, and let themselves imagine that they're watching Antony and Cleopatra talking French, wearing 1930s costume.

That's not Shakespeare's vision; it's perhaps the vision of the director (me), but I'm more inclined to think that it's the very nature of theatre - after all, the process would be no different if we performed in Egypt, in Latin or Greek. It's the spectator accepting that theatre in itself is possible. We have to accept the make-believe: "_*accepter de faire semblant*_" ???  "Think, when we speak of horses, that you see them planting their proud hooves i'the receiving earth."

Don't we all?  Well, no, I have known one woman (not a regular theatre-goer!) who walked out on a performance saying, "It's all lies; they're only pretending".


----------

